# comment baisser le son



## salut1 (7 Avril 2008)

salut,

certains de mes fichiers musiques ont été enregistrés avec un volume sonore apparement élevé, quand je les écoute sur l'ipod meme en baissant le son au minimum le volume est tout de meme haut.

y a til un moyen de rabaisser le son? c'est bizarre qu'un lecteur ne puisse pas descendre le volume jusqu'au niveau muet...

merci


----------



## Jingle (7 Avril 2008)

Tu vas dans les préférences d'itunes tu cliques sur le bouton lecture (Playback en anglais) puis tu coches la troisième case qui dois correspondre à un truc du genre à égaliser volume (Sound Check). Par contre cela affecte toute ta bibliothèque.

Si tu as beaucoup de morceaux, cela va prendre a ton Mac/PC un peu de temps. En effet celui-ci va analyser tout tes morceaux.


----------



## Gwen (8 Avril 2008)

Cela peut aussi être fait en individuel en obtenant les informations sur le morceau et dans l'onglet option tu peux mettre le volume de ton choix.


----------

